# Warbles



## Woodsman27 (Jan 20, 2013)

How common are warbles on squirrels during the early part of the season?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

I've never noticed any on squirrels. Only more fleas it seems early season.
A bot infestation ,depends on how well they are reproducing in a locale.


----------



## bearman49709 (Jun 1, 2008)

I've hunted squirrel's for over 40 years and never saw a warbles on any of them.


----------



## jk6555 (Oct 1, 2011)

After 20 plus years of hunting I finally came across some. I had 4 of the 5 squirrels I shot had them.


----------



## Woodsman27 (Jan 20, 2013)

jk6555 said:


> After 20 plus years of hunting I finally came across some. I had 4 of the 5 squirrels I shot had them.


Were they still edible?


----------



## jk6555 (Oct 1, 2011)

Woodsman27 said:


> Were they still edible?


One dnr officer told me yes and his partner said he wouldn't eat them. They took they and sent them in for testing.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Found them in rabbits not squirrels... gross,,, the caribou I shot had their smaller cousin by the hundreds not nearly as gross .


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/creatures/misc/flies/squirrel_bot_fly.htm


Shot a grey the other day. Had 2 on it. Nasty.

Seems like they're becoming more common, or it could be they're still in because of the warm summer. 

I'll stick to squirrels later in the season from now on, even though they pose zero risk to humans and their only effect on consumption is my loss of appetite.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Firefighter said:


> http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/creatures/misc/flies/squirrel_bot_fly.htm
> 
> 
> Shot a grey the other day. Had 2 on it. Nasty.
> ...


Yeah, I don't care what they say, not happening. I would think twice about throwing it to the cat.


----------



## Woodsman27 (Jan 20, 2013)

jiggin is livin said:


> Yeah, I don't care what they say, not happening. I would think twice about throwing it to the cat.


I shot 2 a couple weeks ago and both had white lumps on their liver. I got mixed responses about the squirrels being edible. I tossed them. Not worth getting sick.


----------

